# Clothes Dryers not typical in rentals?



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Getting close to my travel date, still looking at places, & notice the ads will say washer, but not mention any type of dryer.

My job will require me to be outside a good part of the day, so having the ability to do my own laundry is pretty important. Are places not wired & vented for clothes dryers?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ish said:


> Getting close to my travel date, still looking at places, & notice the ads will say washer, but not mention any type of dryer.
> 
> My job will require me to be outside a good part of the day, so having the ability to do my own laundry is pretty important. Are places not wired & vented for clothes dryers?




Your moving to a hot country.. your clothes will be dry in an hour in summer a couple of hours in winter when put on a clothes horse.. someone else will do your ironing so no need to worry about that.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm bringing my tumble dryer don't want hard clothes!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Many smaller apartments come with a combined washer/dryer as they do not need a vent. Have to say though, i have never had the need to use a dryer in Dubai.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scottishnewbie said:


> I'm bringing my tumble dryer don't want hard clothes!



Hard clothes?? What about using fabric conditioner??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah think It's the water. Hated it when in Spain, especially towels, like getting dried with piece cardboard!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Yeah think It's the water. Hated it when in Spain, especially towels, like getting dried with piece cardboard!


 Oh, the only time mine have felt hard is when I dry things on the radiator in the UK and even then, once they've been ironed and hung up they're fine

Jo xxx


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Prob just used to it over here plus saves ironing! Always a bonus x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Prob just used to it over here plus saves ironing! Always a bonus x



Actually I amazed myself when I wrote that!!!? I rarely iron, to the point where I wont buy clothes that look like they'll need it - I'm too lazy.  But I dont use a tumble dryer. I have one, but I dont think it even works anymore!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Not many people I know use the dryer over here. Just dry them indoors.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

I may well be the same once we're over there! X


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

The previous flat I was in had a washer/dryer combo and it was terrible. I always ended up drying all my clothes on a rack anyway. If that's your situation, just use extra fabric softener and if space allows, just get a dry rack, but keep it indoors. It can get a bit windy and sand will ruin your laundry! My new place has a separate washer/dryer.. much better obviously.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Find a place that has a real washer and dryer area, and dont be stuck with the washer/dryer combo thing. It is horrible on clothes and doesnt seem to work right. When home in August, getting into fresh soft sheets at night and wrapping up in fluffy towels after showers felt like had died and went to heaven...


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Think I'll continue drying indoors and save on DEWA bills... haha


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

no fluffy tumble dryers here like in the US, and it takes a lot of effort to hang everything out to dry, for a man anyway lol, but thats what we do, and true that in the sun everything does dry very quickly and if youre on an upper floor with a balcony I've never had any sand problem


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll opt for the laundry service.


----------

